# throttle body



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

anyone heard of a dual throttle body for the LS1? my buddy emailed me to say that he found a dual 52mm throttle body,,,would this make a difference? He said he found it in a jegs mag. :confused


----------



## wakarr (Oct 12, 2004)

The older LT1 used a dual throttle body, all the LS1-2-6 series motors use a single large unit. The throttle body has not proven to be a needed improvement until you start making some big power #s.


----------

